# New to Forum



## Chewie (Mar 1, 2019)

59 years old.

Bought my first Board [Burton M6 asymmetric] December 1990 and thew away my 205 cm giant slalom skis. 

Currently ride Deeluxe T700 Hard boots on a 174 cm Coiler VCAM, 164 cm Coiler All Mountain and a 175 cm Thirst Superconductor.

My goal is to leave trenches deep enough to make a difference.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome, I'm 46 and just started snowboarding (day 5). I'm finding it much harder than skiing but will be buying a GNU Carbon Credit this weekend and will be ordering some Burton Step On boots for next season.

Enjoy and ride safe!

TheSalamander


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Welcome and I bet riding switch on those boards is a lot of fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Chewie said:


> 59 years old.
> 
> Bought my first Board [Burton M6 asymmetric] December 1990 and thew away my 205 cm giant slalom skis.
> 
> ...



Nice and welcome! I'm 60 and a recent convert to AT hardboots for splitting and have old 2 alpine boards, but have not ridden them yet. Any tips for how to best start digging trenches with them? Btw have no problem carving and blasting groomers at 50-60 mph in softies.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

If snowboarding was easy, everyone would snowboard :wink:


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Credit to anyone learning to snowboard for the first time over 50


----------



## Chewie (Mar 1, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Nice and welcome! I'm 60 and a recent convert to AT hardboots for splitting and have old 2 alpine boards, but have not ridden them yet. Any tips for how to best start digging trenches with them? Btw have no problem carving and blasting groomers at 50-60 mph in softies.


For Alpine Carving check out:

The Carver's Almanac - Hard booting and carving on an alpine snowboard: alpinecarving dot com 

Alpine Snowboarding Tech Articles: alpinesnowboarder dot com 

Alpine Snowboarder Forums Searchable advice, etc: forums dot alpinesnowboarder dot com


----------



## apt333 (Nov 29, 2018)

Damn. I thought my old Burton Baron 172 was long. That's quite a quiver.


----------

